# Bear Grylls - The Island (C4)



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks awful


----------



## starfish (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd rather watch the new Countryfile spinoff but ms starfish is insisting on watching this.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Much as there were suggestions of set ups I enjoyed the last series. No sign of a Ryan this time round at this stage this time round although there's a token old mardarse.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2015)

Fucking hell, what a bunch of dicks


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't mean you, chip, btw


----------



## starfish (Apr 8, 2015)

Just me then


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2015)

starfish said:


> Just me then


Yeah 

What shit telly, waste of a good thread tbh - but it's the laydeez next week! They will Shirley do better than teh menz though


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 8, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah
> 
> What shit telly, waste of a good thread tbh - but it's the laydeez next week! They will Shirley do better than teh menz though



Tomorrow innit?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Tomorrow innit?


Haven't checked the schedules tbh

They better do better than the men though, the men are mostly a bunch of dicks


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2015)

The islands should be mixed gender, what is this segregation business? what purpose does it solve?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2015)

YES this is back. Everyone on the last one was a grade A bellend


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2015)

weltweit said:


> The islands should be mixed gender, what is this segregation business? what purpose does it solve?


it makes everyone be a cunt to each other quicker and thus: good tele

Can you imagine watching a show where people basically settled down into decency an shared land and labour? it would be fascinating but its not what the show is about


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2015)

I think a mixed island would show more interpersonal dynamics inc gender politics / tension and therefore be better tv than this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I think a mixed island would show more interpersonal dynamics inc gender politics / tension and therefore be better tv than this.


same thing with the first iteration of the prog weilty- it all goes a bit lord of when theres one gender only. And its unrealistic to tribal survival.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> YES this is back. Everyone on the last one was a grade A bellend


(((Progress)))


----------



## clicker (Apr 8, 2015)

I love shite like this  wondering who of the three calling for a cab will actually leave.. hope that the two builders stay. Touch rainy.


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2015)

Well that was promising. Big puffed up chest macho bollocks right from the off.  Half the blokes already want to leave despite not even having tried hunting yet.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2015)

They were there a few days at least and there was little mention of what they'd been eating and no-one complaining of hunger.


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> No sign of a Ryan this time round at this stage this time round although there's a token old mardarse.


Ryan was splendid value. Unfortunately the bloke most likely to be like him this time round is the young lad most determined to leave, it seems.


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2015)

Also, the thing about using a pair of specs to start a fire seems to be true after all. I think we had a bit of a heated debate about this last time.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2015)

Voley said:


> Also, the thing about using a pair of specs to start a fire seems to be true after all. I think we had a bit of a heated debate about this last time.


Well I tried with my glasses and couldn't get them to focus the rays at all .. at all ..


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

Voley said:


> Also, the thing about using a pair of specs to start a fire seems to be true after all. I think we had a bit of a heated debate about this last time.




I've not watched it yet- it was me who made the bold claim and Spanky Longhorn who guffawed at my idea(s)



was I right after all?


----------



## Supine (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe the sun isn't strong enough in Brixton  

That young lad was a bit of a dick. These people need to man up!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

Voley said:


> Also, the thing about using a pair of specs to start a fire seems to be true after all. I think we had a bit of a heated debate about this last time.


I think it depends on the type of lenses. Probably reading glasses will work - the type that just magnify.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

we did this on the last thread- it does depend on the type of specs. Varifocals are out.

anyway I want Spanky to come on the thread and acknowledge that I was right and he was wrong


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 9, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I think a mixed island would show more interpersonal dynamics inc gender politics / tension and therefore be better tv than this.


I'm looking forward to seeing how the women cope compared to the men - especially as it was all men last time. This bunch of men seem much more unpleasant than last year's lot.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

that barney looks a cunt


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

note they've included a farmer by trade again- gives a headstart on survival if you got a land worker with ye I suppose


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

ah here we go, quality Bear gloat/state the obvious/mocking


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

I think my favorite bit was the old man talking about how back home he would just throat punch the guy and walk away.

proper nonsense.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

distressing lack of nazi tatts


----------



## susie12 (Apr 9, 2015)

That Andy is a petulant sod.  Not seen them try to get any food yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

all the human rubbish again  useful tho


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 9, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> They were there a few days at least and there was little mention of what they'd been eating and no-one complaining of hunger.


Exactly what I commented - they can't just have been eating snails and winkles for four days.

I like how the trained cameramen (who are experienced working in challenging conditions) are the only sensible ones now. This whole series is going to turn into Big Brother, isn't it; one interesting first season, then subsequent seasons attract more and more ridiculous people to apply.

Maybe next year they can have men's, women's, and kids islands? Proper Lord of the Flies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

old boy smerks rollies


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

I've met building contractors like that. They veer from not suffrering fools gladly to toal cunt depending on the situation


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

'wash the sand out of your vagina'...really?


----------



## 2hats (Apr 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I think it depends on the type of lenses. Probably reading glasses will work - the type that just magnify.



Any convex lens will suffice - those with a positive dioptre prescription - in other words reading glasses or specs for correcting long sightedness. Equally, a scavenged (round bodied) bottle filled with sea water.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> 'wash the sand out of your vagina'...really?



I thought the guy who said that was doing a good job of talking in the other guy's language


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

2hats said:


> Any convex lens will suffice - those with a positive dioptre prescription - in other words reading glasses or specs for correcting long sightedness.* Equally, a scavenged (round bodied) bottle filled with sea water*.




Genius. I'm appointing you as Urbans Acting-Bear come the apocalypse/revolution


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I think my favorite bit was the old man talking about how back home he would just throat punch the guy and walk away.
> 
> proper nonsense.




he was being held back by the island rather than his mates, clearly


----------



## clicker (Apr 9, 2015)

If this was Disney, old rollie smoking throat puncher and young charlotte loving whinger would bond and thrive in the face of adversity. I am struggling with macho builders pink boxers...tbf tho it was his bloody mindedness that got them to the sea before dark.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 9, 2015)

clicker said:


> If this was Disney, old rollie smoking throat puncher and young charlotte loving whinger would bond and thrive in the face of adversity. I am struggling with macho builders pink boxers...tbf tho it was his bloody mindedness that got them to the sea before dark.


The way he announced "I've found the sea!" not "here's the sea!" - he's going to be a nightmare


----------



## Enviro (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah I didn't like the fact that he didn't immediately turn round and yell to all the others to let them know they'd made it/ there wasn't far to go.


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 9, 2015)

Enviro said:


> Yeah I didn't like the fact that he didn't immediately turn round and yell to all the others to let them know they'd made it/ there wasn't far to go.



He might have done and they may have edited it to make him look like an arsehole. The whooping and hollering that greeted the announcement of each person's job and then the total silence for the web designer definitely came across as a bit bogus. Funny but bogus.

Unless I misheard it, I thought the young bloke admitted that he was self harming. That's not a good sign a couple of days in.

At least they've got a whale for company this time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

out of a fair shower of them, building contractor and the throat puncher are the biggest shits. Womens one tonight.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 9, 2015)

Casual Observer said:


> ...The whooping and hollering that greeted the announcement of each person's job and then the total silence for the web designer definitely came across as a bit bogus. Funny but bogus....



I missed the first ten minutes so I'm not sure if they went over this better, but it did seem like that bit was quite heavy handedly edited and it would have been nice to have seen more of them introducing themselves to each other.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Genius. I'm appointing you as Urbans Acting-Bear come the apocalypse/revolution



I'll be happy shitting in the woods.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> note they've included a farmer by trade again- gives a headstart on survival if you got a land worker with ye I suppose



Of 14 people you've got a doctor, a paramedic, two builder types, a farmer (the survivors) 4 cameramen (to document), and 5 randoms (the food/entertainment).

I'm interested to see what equivalent contrived mix they come up with for the women's island.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2015)

Those women and their talking!


----------



## Twattor (Apr 9, 2015)

> i'm going to die on this island!


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 9, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Those women and their talking!


They're just bumbling around! And snake woman is going to drive me mad


----------



## Thora (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh there are a few whingers, they'd be pissing me off already.  Can't believe the hairdresser didn't think to cut her nails before this


----------



## Thora (Apr 9, 2015)

Still they got fire and food sorted quite quickly.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 9, 2015)

The fire was v impressive. Whingey hairdresser has made me cross


----------



## clicker (Apr 9, 2015)

Wonder if they can eat those tree crabs?


----------



## Thora (Apr 9, 2015)

It's not looking good


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 9, 2015)

Thora said:


> It's not looking good


They've done rubbish compared to the men


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

clicker said:


> Wonder if they can eat those tree crabs?


first thing I said on seeing em was 'might be good eating on those'


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 10, 2015)

By the looks of the footage, the group seemed to comprise one furniture maker, one betting shop cashier, two nurses and 10 Scottish hairdressers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2015)

I thought the furniture maker is going to come in handy later- she'll have the craft to do building stuff, even without tools you know how so you improvise.

The men got a farmer, two builders by trade AND a doc!

three  left already lol


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 10, 2015)

Casual Observer said:


> By the looks of the footage, the group seemed to comprise one furniture maker, one betting shop cashier, two nurses and 10 Scottish hairdressers.


Don't forget the potter!


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 10, 2015)

Quite right, the potter. I reckon she'll be useful too. I quite like the bossy woman with short hair - a good mix of common sense and compassion. Having said that, staying behind while the others went to find a beach was a howler which the adventurous party seem to be paying for - easy to criticise from here of course.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2015)

Haven't managed to catch any of these yet - don't suppose I have missed much though, hope to catch one next week ... Who in each group will catch the Cayman I wonder?


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 10, 2015)

right can someone explain for the clearly hard of understanding here. what the fuck is the deal with *keeping the fire alight at all costs* in torrential tropical rain. so that they can - errr - boil drinking water... srs why aren't they just doing the poncho thing or setting up funnels made from leaves or summat?  it's clear they've been told a) light a fire b) find a beach, have they also been told c) whatever you do don't drink rainwater?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 10, 2015)

In the men's they had a canister with leaves for a funnel.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 10, 2015)

For the women I think the therapist will turn out to be pivotal (unless of course she's a crap therapist or if the others find her so annoying they kill her first).


----------



## susie12 (Apr 10, 2015)

Bear said the other night that rainwater is fine to drink before it falls on the floor.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2015)

peterkro said:


> For the women I think the therapist will turn out to be pivotal (unless of course she's a crap therapist or if the others find her so annoying they kill her first).


Is there much meat on her?


----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> right can someone explain for the clearly hard of understanding here. what the fuck is the deal with *keeping the fire alight at all costs* in torrential tropical rain. so that they can - errr - boil drinking water... srs why aren't they just doing the poncho thing or setting up funnels made from leaves or summat?  it's clear they've been told a) light a fire b) find a beach, have they also been told c) whatever you do don't drink rainwater?



Sure they can drink rainwater that's been collected using relatively uncontaminated surfaces (as mentioned, this was pointed out to them, I think). But perhaps, aside from water purification and cooking food, the other two main reasons for keeping the fire going might be: (1) During and after rain once it goes out it's going to be a lot harder to restart (so there is potentially some indeterminate period when drinking water might not be available - you can't keep rain water around stored in random objects for long periods of time); better it helps keep itself, the fuel and you and your clothes dry. (2) Morale - it helps engender a positive attitude (  ), people feel safer, happier, it keeps some people busy (with maintaining it) so they are not sniping at each other, etc. It's a focus.

Additionally, it might simply be a signal to the production crew. If you don't see a fire N nights in a row then something has clearly gone pear shaped (à la 'Dropped') and it might be wise to intervene.


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2015)

Fires are cool to look at and provide something to do. Simple as that isn't it?


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 10, 2015)

i reckon it's seriously editorial decision making them rely on friction (or much more sensibly glasses) for fire - if they can have knives and machetes they could easily have one of these. just fewer lols...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

I missed it yesterday, catch up tonight. I hope hectoring nob contractor stays, he's am cunt but he's good tele.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 11, 2015)

2hats said:


> Sure they can drink rainwater that's been collected using relatively uncontaminated surfaces (as mentioned, this was pointed out to them, I think). But perhaps, aside from water purification and cooking food, the other two main reasons for keeping the fire going might be: (1) During and after rain once it goes out it's going to be a lot harder to restart (so there is potentially some indeterminate period when drinking water might not be available - you can't keep rain water around stored in random objects for long periods of time); better it helps keep itself, the fuel and you and your clothes dry. (2) Morale - it helps engender a positive attitude (  ), people feel safer, happier, it keeps some people busy (with maintaining it) so they are not sniping at each other, etc. It's a focus.
> 
> Additionally, it might simply be a signal to the production crew. If you don't see a fire N nights in a row then something has clearly gone pear shaped (à la 'Dropped') and it might be wise to intervene.


Given they are on a Pacific island where sunlight is pretty constant (in spite of it being the rainy season) and plastic bottles are not in short supply (just about everywhere in the Pacific has thousands of bottles washed up) and there are pools of contaminated water all over the shop.Why don't they full bottles up with water and leave in the sun for a couple of days,this method of turning contaminated water to potable has been known for donkeys years:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_water_disinfection


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 11, 2015)

i love this shit. great premise and rammed full of cunts. it'll be great.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

its fun to watch them grow more lean and haggard over time as well while Bear chips in occaisonally to point out that dehydration saps your will


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2015)

Have they started fishing yet?


----------



## clicker (Apr 11, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Have they started fishing yet?


Half of them haven't found the sea yet.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2015)

clicker said:


> Half of them haven't found the sea yet.


On an Island! How hard can it be?


----------



## clicker (Apr 11, 2015)

About 3 days hard at the moment.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2015)

I seem to recall Grylls recommending the last Islanders do their no 2s in the sea rather than behind a rock, which made me wonder if any of the current Islanders watched the first episode which could have given them all sorts of ideas for their own time on the islands.


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't think they'll be doing number twos anywhere for a few days due to the lack of food. Thereafter it'll be small dry bullet-shaped efforts rather than the cumberlands they're used to knocking out back home.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

by this point last time the men had even designated a wanking arena, this lot are failsome


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 13, 2015)

great tv, love it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 13, 2015)

also just love looking at those beautiful islands. it's like a bit of a nature programme as well.


----------



## Looby (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm enjoying it so far but it's no Shipwrecked is it? [emoji20]


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 13, 2015)

The women need to get a grip...seriously...Half of them are sitting around wimpering in the woods around a fire that has gone out while the other half are freaking out lost in the woods without any water.


----------



## Looby (Apr 13, 2015)

I can't believe after 4 days, they still haven't all got to the beach. The one moaning about it most was the one who held them up on the first night!


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 16, 2015)

Whingy paramedic is very irritating indeed. 

I loved them trying to throw logs at the rays and the plan for getting the first iguana they saw "I'll flush it out and then you hit it with your flip flops"


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 16, 2015)

It was amusing that Bear Grylls described last week's builder versus builder spat as a classic alpha male contest when really those two were the biggest pussies on the island and have now pissed off for spurious reasons. At least the other bloke who pissed off, the youngest in the group, was honest enough to say that he just couldn't hack it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2015)

yes, and he missed his gf. He at least went with some dignity.


----------



## Looby (Apr 16, 2015)

I did laugh when Barney was crying and said he'd realised he was meant to be at centreparcs that week. [emoji1]


----------



## Enviro (Apr 16, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> I did laugh when Barney was crying and said he'd realised he was meant to be at centreparcs that week. [emoji1]



Yes, proper lol moment!


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't understand why the men don't all try to fish at the same time.. surely that will increase the probability of catching some food at a place that is right next to their camp?


----------



## Twattor (Apr 16, 2015)

I particularly liked the way that when the first two left Bear said: "when people leave it will bring the remaining people together and make them stronger", but when the next one left a few minutes later he said: "when people leave the group it will make the remainder miss home even more"...

Can you clarify your position please, Bear?


----------



## clicker (Apr 16, 2015)

I did really feel sorry for the two men who had gone out fishing and had the 'near death experience' experience...i know from the comfort of my faux leather bean bag it was pure folly for a few reasons, but their judgement is skewed and it must have been scary 

The women still circling and are going to regret not club hammering that cayman


----------



## Voley (Apr 16, 2015)

Bear Grylls is such a fucking bellend.  He's perfect for this programme.


----------



## binka (Apr 16, 2015)

how are they all so shit at this?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2015)

binka said:


> how are they all so shit at this?


They obviously did not watch the first running of the show or they would have had more of a clue


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 16, 2015)

It's really not helping the case for Women being able to navigate.

<dives for bunker>


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2015)

clicker said:


> .. The women still circling and are going to regret not club hammering that cayman


Did they have a cayman and fail to eat it?
Bad move that ..


----------



## scooter (Apr 16, 2015)

To be fair, I wouldn't have wanted to tackle that caiman with anything much smaller than a rocket launcher


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2015)

scooter said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't have wanted to tackle that caiman with anything much smaller than a rocket launcher


Give it a couple of weeks and they will probably be hungry enough


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2015)

I laughed for about 5 minutes when they arrived back at the same beach for the third time.
Amazing TV.


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 17, 2015)

Last night's show was the funniest and best thing I've seen for ages. I laughed when it was on, laughed when I went to bed and was still laughing when I got up this morning.

The explorer group bedding down for the night on the ground in a six-way spoon configuration.
Woman 1: Did you just fart in my face?
Woman 2: Yeah, sorry.

The explorer group having a big sweary row about what course to take and then agreeing to all not say anything for 10 minutes. 10 seconds later, another big sweary row.

The furniture lady in the explorer group tearing strips off the older group leading lady and demanding that she be put in charge instead. Furniture lady leading them back to where they were to begin with and then handing back to the original leader.

The base group wading chest-high through water along the coast.
Short haired woman: Ooooo. It freshens the fanny, doesn't it?

The women seem to be making a bigger pig's ear of it than the blokes, but if what was happening to the women was happening to the blokes they'd all have given up and asked to be taken off the island. The woman just let rip with some world class swearing and then plod on.


----------



## magneze (Apr 17, 2015)

It was great, that had everything. I imagine when the producers saw the footage they got ridiculously excited about the episode they could put together using it.


----------



## Voley (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been enjoying this series hugely too. I do wish the narky-but-annoyingly-usually-right bloke hadn't left though. He had potential to piss pretty much everyone off.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 17, 2015)

Voley said:


> narky-but-annoyingly-usually-right bloke


'Fat Cunt'?


----------



## Voley (Apr 17, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> 'Fat Cunt'?


That's the fella. I wanted that other builder bloke to punch him in the throat or whatever it was he he said he was going to do. 

Pity he's gone too. He had potential too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 17, 2015)

Voley said:


> That's the fella. I wanted that other builder bloke to punch him in the throat or whatever it was he he said he was going to do.
> 
> Pity he's gone too. He had potential too.


THUNDERSITE - TWO BUILDERS ENTER, ONE BUILDER LEAVES


----------



## clicker (Apr 17, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Did they have a cayman and fail to eat it?
> Bad move that ..


They had no tools with them and had heard caymans can ' rip your arm or leg off', so they looked at it and decided to get as far away as possible...well in a circular kind of way they probably ended up next to it again in about 4 hours


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 17, 2015)

Woman 1: Girls, the storm has washed all of our water bottles away.
Woman 2: I think I'm going to cry.
Woman 3: I need another shit.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 17, 2015)

binka said:


> how are they all so shit at this?


 It was like a horror film - coconut beach won't go away. At least if they set up camp there, they'll always be able to find their way back. 

Fran was annoying me but I was impressed that she insisted on staying. And I was a bit  about the base camp group finding them, I reckon they may have had some prodding from the production team to make sure the whole thing didn't just end 6 days in.


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 17, 2015)

The best one in there for me is Jenny, the bookmaker's cashier. The worse it gets, the more she enjoys it and can't hide her glee which drives the rest of them round the bend.

I have to admit that last night's show was so funny, I've already watched it again this morning.


----------



## starfish (Apr 18, 2015)

The spoof weather report with the lightning in the background was quite amusing.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 18, 2015)

Just watching the women 4 days in.

Did they not have a strategy for how to get back to camp in the first place, marks on trees or something?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't think they should have split into two groups.


----------



## Thora (Apr 18, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't think they should have split into two groups.


Really?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 18, 2015)

Thora said:


> Really?


At least they got together in the end.


----------



## Looby (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't see series one and found it on 4od so I'm going to binge watch it tomorrow. [emoji41]


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I didn't see series one and found it on 4od so I'm going to binge watch it tomorrow. [emoji41]



Oh it's a fucking treat, it really is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2015)

I bet Ryan has become a folk hero among his peers


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2015)

Voley said:


> Oh it's a fucking treat, it really is.





DotCommunist said:


> I bet Ryan has become a folk hero among his peers


It's brilliant. The colonic was a low point. [emoji1]
Ryan was great when he got going and was encouraged. Rupert was a fucking cunt. I've watched it all. [emoji33]


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 22, 2015)

I reckon at least one has considered killing him for food.


----------



## Voley (Apr 22, 2015)

Genuinely quite impressed with how they caught that croc - although after the last episode I'm a bit sus as to whether it was set up. Still, they caught it pretty cleanly and it was a big bastard.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 22, 2015)

Unfortunately it appears that the croc was a rare, endangered, protected species.


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2015)

Well that's pretty shit all right. The producers of this seem to get something pretty drastically wrong every time. Or they don't give a fuck. The latter, probably.


----------



## Supine (Apr 23, 2015)

So the guys new there was a crock pond before they found it. Sounded like it anyway.


----------



## Callie (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm if they are supposed to have mistaken it for a caiman why did they all keep calling it a croc? I know people used terms a bit more generically but


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2015)

love this shit.


----------



## clicker (Apr 23, 2015)

I think when the man went back to camp and told them it had been trapped in the net he described it as a cayman? I assumed the croc talk was them bigging up their kill in their euphoria at the thought of food. It did look bloody big.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 23, 2015)

Good lord, those piglets are virtually cooking themselves


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 23, 2015)

poor fucking piggies...run run little piggies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 24, 2015)

I haven't seen last night's Women's island but I did catch up on the previous one. I'm pretty sure I'd have walked round the coast after 2 attempts to cut back through the jungle to the camp. They knew the others were not far from the coast so it would make total sense to do that rather than keep on and on going round in circles. Must have ben awful though! Ending up back at the same place over and over.


----------



## Voley (Apr 24, 2015)

"Just kill them ffs" 

Lost count of the amount of times I thought that last night.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm assuming they faffed about and made a complete hash of it then?


----------



## Voley (Apr 24, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I'm assuming they faffed about and made a complete hash of it then?



When push came to shove, they did it efficiently. But the pre kill faff went on for a couple of days


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 24, 2015)

Voley said:


> When push came to shove, they did it efficiently. But the pre kill faff went on for a couple of days


They need a Vic on their island. I love Vic


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 24, 2015)

You don't need a Vic when you've got a Lauren. Lauren's worth two Vics.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 24, 2015)

Pigs


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 24, 2015)

Casual Observer said:


> You don't need a Vic when you've got a Lauren. Lauren's worth two Vics.


I'll have to watch the latest ep when I get home. None of the women have stood out for me yet but to be fair, all I've seen them do is get lost


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 24, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> They need a Vic on their island. I love Vic


Vic's brilliant


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 24, 2015)

Voley said:


> When push came to shove, they did it efficiently. But the pre kill faff went on for a couple of days


I find it very odd that one of them's veggie, I'm hoping she's pescatarian and not full veggie otherwise I wouldn't think she'd be able to manage it


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 24, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> I find it very odd that one of them's veggie, I'm hoping she's pescatarian and not full veggie otherwise I wouldn't think she'd be able to manage it


I'm veggie and I like to think that if I was there I would have at least tried to kill that caiman.  Of course that is sitting safely on my couch hardwoman fantasyland.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 24, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> I'm veggie and I like to think that if I was there I would have at least tried to kill that caiman.  Of course that is sitting safely on my couch hardwoman fantasyland.


 I was in with you in hardwoman fantasyland watching last night. In my head I'd have done so much better than them and the piglets would have been eaten the first day. But in reality I'd have probably been complaining about the cold and snuggling down with the piglet hot water bottles.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2015)

forgot this was on and have missed loads. Catch up tonight


----------



## susie12 (Apr 24, 2015)

I can't believe they dithered about so much about the pigs.  We're starving, oh wait there's some food, oh no it's our PETS!  The men would have had those pigs on the fire before you could say Lord of the Flies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2015)

susie12 said:


> I can't believe they dithered about so much about the pigs.  We're starving, oh wait there's some food, oh no it's our PETS!  The men would have had those pigs on the fire before you could say Lord of the Flies.


last series there were tears over killing the konvenient cayman for food. Manly tears, wiped away by the smell of roasting meat. But tears none the less


----------



## susie12 (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh yes I remember!  I know it must be hard but I think starvation would trump ethics for me anyway.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm watching the women's island now and I have to say that those piglets are turning up a bit too conveniently...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 24, 2015)

Fucking hell one of them has just picked one of them up! And NOT killed it!


----------



## 2hats (Apr 24, 2015)

How dare you suggest that some of it might be staged!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 24, 2015)

2hats said:


> How dare you suggest that some of it might be staged!


It's a TV show innit! If it all went tits up in the first few days....no TV show! 

I cannot believe they are not that hungry yet. I would really struggle to kill a cute little piggy but I think after 4 days without food....it would be me vs. pig and I would win


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 24, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm watching the women's island now and I have to say that those piglets are turning up a bit to conveniently...


It's a little bit obvious innit?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn


----------



## clicker (Apr 30, 2015)

They are ready to clump anything that moves now.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm catching up on the men. Sashimi.


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2015)

Are hermit crabs inedible?


----------



## clicker (May 1, 2015)

Ouch. Raft on rocks was hairy.


----------



## susie12 (May 2, 2015)

Callie said:


> Are hermit crabs inedible?



There is a handy video on line of Bear ripping a hermit crab to shreds and showing the claw which you can eat.  If only they'd watched it....


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2015)

Just been catching up on the last two. Vic was being amusingly obnoxious to all and sundry until they saved his life.  

Genuinely impressed by the women getting that pig though - learned from the mistake of the first attempt and didn't muck about this time.


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2015)

If I had pmt and no food I would possibly murder.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 8, 2015)

I find the amount of plastic crap on the island a bit depressing.


----------



## Part 2 (May 8, 2015)

Coincidentally, when the women were starving the first boat passed in four weeks with a man on it who spoke English and had a big fish to give away.


----------



## uk benzo (May 9, 2015)

Did it not occur to them to wash the jerry can out when they were almost dead from dehydration?


----------



## Libertad (May 9, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Did it not occur to them to wash the jerry can out when they were almost dead from dehydration?



Wut?


----------



## uk benzo (May 9, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Wut?



On the women's island, they were all severely dehydrated because they had only 1 jerry can to prepare water. They threw the other can away because it had bits of rotten pig in it. Make sense now?


----------



## Libertad (May 9, 2015)

Ah, got you.


----------



## susie12 (May 9, 2015)

I know.  I hate to be unsisterly but really, they are crap.  Those little crabs seem to be everywhere but they've not tried to catch any.  They nearly died because they couldn't be arsed to clean out the other can.  Storing the meat in it was obviously not going to work in that climate - it's hard to see anything they've done right so far.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2015)

I kept wondering if you can safeely store meat in sea water. Salt preserves right?

mind you with all that garbage floating in the sea maybe not so clever...


----------



## susie12 (May 9, 2015)

I think only dry salt preserves. Surely in the sea it would just go soggy and rotten. But my survivor skills are a bit shit I think.


----------



## Mungy (May 9, 2015)

you could evaporate the sea water and have a shitload of salt. i have no idea what tv prog you are talking about. grylls is a privileged cunt and should fuck the fuck off


----------



## monsterbunny (May 9, 2015)

On the women's island that pig wasn't sleeping, it was _sedated_.  And there is no way that it got caught by its rear leg in a snare the night before.  It was rigged.  

I suppose they have to stage these 'survival successes' otherwise we'd have no entertainment.


----------



## 2hats (May 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I kept wondering if you can safeely store meat in sea water



It'd just get eaten - but then there's a bait opportunity.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2015)

2hats said:


> It'd just get eaten - but then there's a bait opportunity.




I don't mean just leave it in the sea, the oceans is full of the hungry. But in a container of seawater.


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2015)

What about smoking and drying meat?

That sounds like a thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> What about smoking and drying meat?
> 
> That sounds like a thing.




thats an idea, would also keep the flies off the meat as it preserves, so no maggoty eggs.

if this whole thing wasn't massively contrived and for real there would be casualties to feast on as well.

Not as good as series one but I still get a kick out of bear smirking as he describes their misfortune


----------



## weltweit (May 9, 2015)

monsterbunny said:


> On the women's island that pig wasn't sleeping, it was _sedated_.  And there is no way that it got caught by its rear leg in a snare the night before.  It was rigged.  ..


Cynic ....

They nabbed that pig good and proper, didn't you hear it squealing!! ??


----------



## Casual Observer (May 10, 2015)

Don't know about the pig capture being rigged but the passing boat dropping off a big (by their standards) fish looked contrived.

The ladies might not be doing too well lately but I'll always be grateful for the hour of non-stop hilarity they gave in episode four.


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2015)

monsterbunny said:


> On the women's island that pig wasn't sleeping, it was _sedated_.  And there is no way that it got caught by its rear leg in a snare the night before.  It was rigged.
> 
> I suppose they have to stage these 'survival successes' otherwise we'd have no entertainment.


Indeed,domestic pigs:
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/entertainment/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501119&objectid=11446604


----------



## 2hats (May 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't mean just leave it in the sea, the oceans is full of the hungry. But in a container of seawater.



Sorry. Brain fart. I was just thinking of keeping all the containers for (rain)water. Manky meat best for bait, I think. Building a little smokery is a nice idea.


----------



## Enviro (May 12, 2015)

Wouldn't the meat have lasted longer if it was cooked? Not a lot longer I guess, in that heat, but if they dug a slightly deeper hole to get it a bit cooler?


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2015)

Bear Grylls show accused of 'callous disregard for life' over killing of pig
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/may/13/bear-grylls-pig-the-island


> Animal welfare groups including People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals have complained over the scenes in the The Island with Bear Grylls in which four women crept up to a sleeping pig before plunging a knife into its throat. The pig could be heard squealing throughout.
> 
> It followed a previous episode of the show, which returned to Channel 4 last month after a Bafta-winning first series, in which its male contestants accidentally killed and ate a rare species of crocodile.
> 
> Peta director Mimi Bekhechi said: “There is simply no excuse for this kind of callous disregard for life. TV producers and broadcasters can entertain audiences without resorting to cruelty to animals.”


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

by PETA, who are the morrisey of the AR movement


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2015)

Indeed, didn't I discover that PETA kills thousands of animals every year themselves!


----------



## peterkro (May 13, 2015)

^^^ Sorry I fucked up the multi quote thing but see my earlier post these were domestic pigs they are not by any means afraid of humans and will in fact follow people around like children.These brave fucking survivalists cut the throat of an animal who trusts and has much in common with those who did it,cunts.By the way I'm a vege but would if needs must eat shellfish of which there are millions between the high and low water mark on any Pacific island you'd have to be a total knob to go searching for any food source other than the ones lying there at your feet.


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2015)

peterkro said:


> ^^^ Sorry I fucked up the multi quote thing but see my earlier post these were domestic pigs they are not by any means afraid of humans and will in fact follow people around like children.These brave fucking survivalists cut the throat of an animal who trusts and has much in common with those who did it,cunts.By the way I'm a vege but would if needs must eat shellfish of which there are millions between the high and low water mark on any Pacific island you'd have to be a total knob to go searching for any food source other than the ones lying there at your feet.


pretty much any farm yard animal will follow a person and isn't afraid of them


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2015)

They should do a celebrity version with Laurence Llewelyn Bowen.


----------



## Twattor (May 13, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> pretty much any farm yard animal will follow a person and isn't afraid of them



well it was pretty obvious. a sow and two piglets being pretty much the sole ground dwelling fauna on an island in the middle of nowhere, and being familiar enough with people for the piglets to follow the humans and starve rather than stick with the sow.


----------



## fredfelt (May 13, 2015)

Twattor said:


> well it was pretty obvious. a sow and two piglets being pretty much the sole ground dwelling fauna on an island in the middle of nowhere, and being familiar enough with people for the piglets to follow the humans and starve rather than stick with the sow.



With hindsight it's obvious.  I thought the piglets out of place but I didn't think that the pigs were planted there when I watched it.

Netherless I thought it was great TV.  I thought PETA's objection to the killing of the pig in the Guardian piece a bit over the top.  People were hungry and they killed and ate a pig.  If you catch and kill your food, especially when close to starvation, then good on you!


----------



## peterkro (May 13, 2015)

fredfelt said:


> With hindsight it's obvious.  I thought the piglets out of place but I didn't think that the pigs were planted there when I watched it.
> 
> Netherless I thought it was great TV.  I thought PETA's objection to the killing of the pig in the Guardian piece a bit over the top.  People were hungry and they killed and ate a pig.  If you catch and kill your food, especially when close to starvation, then good on you!


It would have been great TV if the majority had strung up the upper class wanker then ate him.Bear Grylls showed his political views there (with the hindsight that netting fish would work in the end).Fuck that was shite.


----------



## fredfelt (May 13, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Indeed, didn't I discover that PETA kills thousands of animals every year themselves!



If I recall correctly you found a website paid for by an US lobby group, Center for Consumer Freedom, who lobbies on behalf on food processors, tobacco corporations, chain restaurants etc.  Their sole interest is in profit for their sponsors.

Yes, they highlighted the fact that PETA kills animals.  This practice is in common with most pet rescue centres as they struggle with funding and are often left to deal with animals which no one wants to home.  I think that there are valid objections to PETA, however being involved in animal rescue is something to be commended.  If they were only involved in lobbying I'd consider their voice devalued.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2015)

dont care waht anyone says - great TV.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2015)

fredfelt said:


> If I recall correctly you found a website paid for by an US lobby group, Center for Consumer Freedom, who lobbies on behalf on food processors, tobacco corporations, chain restaurants etc.  Their sole interest is in profit for their sponsors.



Which claimed that PETA killed thousands of animals without making much effort to find homes for them, a claim which PETA did not counter.



fredfelt said:


> Yes, they highlighted the fact that PETA kills animals.  This practice is in common with most pet rescue centres as they struggle with funding and are often left to deal with animals which no one wants to home.  I think that there are valid objections to PETA, however being involved in animal rescue is something to be commended.  If they were only involved in lobbying I'd consider their voice devalued.


----------



## no-no (May 14, 2015)

Fish can rot while still in the net, in the sea! Who knew?! I was quite surprised by that, I guess the water temp is higher there.

Not sure why they hadn't persisted with the net before now, seems stupid to have a net but not have it in the water.


----------



## fredfelt (May 14, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Which claimed that PETA killed thousands of animals without making much effort to find homes for them, a claim which PETA did not counter.



I guess you believe what you want to believe.  However I'd be more critical in my acceptance of retinoic from lobby group funded by corporations, including those with a direct interest in low welfare, cheap meat.

To try to understand why animal shelters put down animals, and why a lobby group might have an interest in presenting information in a particular way, you could start here - it's the first hit I got when doing a bit of research http://www.whypetaeuthanizes.com/the-center-for-consumer-freedom.html


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2015)

Way to go fredfelt after complaining about one side's propaganda you present me with the others! The truth is more likely to lie in the middle don't you think!


----------



## Part 2 (May 14, 2015)

no-no said:


> Fish can rot while still in the net, in the sea! Who knew?!



Anybody who watched last series, when it also happened?


----------



## Part 2 (May 14, 2015)

Oh ffs now the women have found some tins of baked beans 

Next it'll be a mobile phone and a pizza delivery menu.


----------



## Part 2 (May 14, 2015)

oh credit where it's due, they appear to have caught some fish!


----------



## Thora (May 14, 2015)

I like the women, they're a much more likeable group than the men.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> oh credit where it's due, they appear to have caught some fish!


Big fish too ....

Just caught the tail end of the tail end of the women, looks like they did well, domestic pigs aside.

Sounds like there will be another series, wonder how many islands they have available.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 15, 2015)

Please Can I ask you to start a separate thread about PETA if you want to discuss them rather than bringing serious issues onto a thread about a stupid but highly entertaining TV show?


----------



## clicker (May 15, 2015)

I would have enjoyed making bottle top and seashell bunting


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 15, 2015)

I'm not sure of the edit but that Jamie seems like a right little cunt


----------



## fredfelt (May 16, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Way to go fredfelt after complaining about one side's propaganda you present me with the others! The truth is more likely to lie in the middle don't you think!



Apologies Mrs Miggins.  However I don't think this comment is worth making a new thread over.

No, I presume that the Centre for Consumer Freedom present the 'truth', PETA do kill animals.  There is no middle ground there.  I simply tried to explain that it's common for animal rescue centres to euthanize animals.  I also tried to point out that you might want to be more critical of information presented to you from a lobby group.  

I gave you that link as you stated that PETA didn't refute a claim you presented.  The link, the first page I found when searching, seemed to refute the claim.  You as good as asked for that link, and then you complain that I gave it to you!


----------



## weltweit (May 16, 2015)

fredfelt said:


> .. You as good as asked for that link, and then you complain that I gave it to you!


I am like that, ungrateful!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2015)

the thing is, and it's probably not likely, but if they truly are out there on there own, then it's a great, non-exploitative bt of TV. i like the ingenuity, the team work, the camaraderie that the show showed, great scenery, etc. the fact that they all become pretty skeletal shows that it is near enough real. far, far shitter stuff on TV. one of those shows that can be funny, disturbing, embarrassing, etc. liked it.


----------



## Voley (May 17, 2015)

Yeah I think the producers manipulate things when it looks like the programme's in jeopardy. Sometimes overtly, like when they gave the women a kit to get a fire going. Or they stick some easy catches like piglets on the island to make it a bit easier. The blokes and the women all look proper fucked by the end of it though. I think it's a genuine test of endurance irrespective of how much the crew get involved.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2015)

best bit, observing their increasingly haggard faces gettting that fever-bright starvation gleam in the eye. While bear smirks


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2015)

There's an american version of it.

By the second episode, one guy tried to fight some people, ran off, and collapsed of the heat. And another guy has been taken off the island after swinging a knife at his team mates whilst having some sort of dehydration fuelled mental breakdown.

A lot of Merica Fuck Yeah, too.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> There's an american version of it.
> 
> By the second episode, one guy tried to fight some people, ran off, and collapsed of the heat. And another guy has been taken off the island after swinging a knife at his team mates whilst having some sort of dehydration fuelled mental breakdown.
> 
> A lot of Merica Fuck Yeah, too.



Where can I watch this!!?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Where can I watch this!!?


I got it from the piratebay.
But it will be on other sites and streaming things like projectfreetv.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2015)

Blimey, what a mentallist!


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Blimey, what a mentallist!


The guy in episode 1, or the guy in episode 2?

Americans always do such a better job of rounding up the crackers folk for tv


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2015)

they stage it more though. American Wife Swap was hilarious but well 'managed'


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 7, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> The guy in episode 1, or the guy in episode 2?
> 
> Americans always do such a better job of rounding up the crackers folk for tv



ep1, not got ep2 yet...couldn't see it on pb?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> ep1, not got ep2 yet...couldn't see it on pb?


Here you go
https://thepiratebay.vg/torrent/11981503/The.Island.S01E02.No.Water.No.Life.HDTV.x264-FiHTV[ettv]


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> There's an american version of it.
> 
> By the second episode, one guy tried to fight some people, ran off, and collapsed of the heat. And another guy has been taken off the island after swinging a knife at his team mates whilst having some sort of dehydration fuelled mental breakdown.
> 
> A lot of Merica Fuck Yeah, too.


That sounds ace.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 7, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> There's an american version of it.
> 
> By the second episode, one guy tried to fight some people, ran off, and collapsed of the heat. And another guy has been taken off the island after swinging a knife at his team mates whilst having some sort of dehydration fuelled mental breakdown.
> 
> A lot of Merica Fuck Yeah, too.


link or GTFO


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> link or GTFO


OK

Streaming:
Episode 1
http://vodlocker.com/j45tttazc6np

Episode 2
http://vidbull.com/gw5o87q3l1ip.html

Or to download:
Episode 1
https://thepiratebay.vg/torrent/11964836/The.Island.S01E01.Man.Up.HDTV.x264-FiHTV[ettv]

Episode 2
https://thepiratebay.vg/torrent/11981503/The.Island.S01E02.No.Water.No.Life.HDTV.x264-FiHTV[ettv]


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2015)

I've just watched the final episode "Surviving The Island" and am inspired again by the whole thing. OK we have all sat there on our sofas and in our beds ciriticising their decisions and actions - which really were all in the TV edit rather than the experience that the people actually had.

When I came to the end of the series, I applied for the next series because I felt so uplifted and inspired by what they achieved. OK there were staged incidents but for fuck's sake - they did survive pretty fucking well. You really cannot expect people from ordinary lives in the UK with zero hunting/fishing skills to achieve this level of survival in safety without some help when absolutely necessary.

Anyway I am now being plagued with emails from Bear Grylls to complete my application which I've ignored but watching this last episode, I'm keen again. I might want to do this. I want a life changing experience. I've been through 5 months of hell and really, could this be any worse? I'm going to come out of "now" so strong so by next summer, I'll be ready for this shit! raaagh! I can kill pigs with my bare hands!


----------



## yield (Jun 12, 2015)

Go for it.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 12, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've just watched the final episode "Surviving The Island" and am inspired again by the whole thing. OK we have all sat there on our sofas and in our beds ciriticising their decisions and actions - which really were all in the TV edit rather than the experience that the people actually had.
> 
> When I came to the end of the series, I applied for the next series because I felt so uplifted and inspired by what they achieved. OK there were staged incidents but for fuck's sake - they did survive pretty fucking well. You really cannot expect people from ordinary lives in the UK with zero hunting/fishing skills to achieve this level of survival in safety without some help when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Anyway I am now being plagued with emails from Bear Grylls to complete my application which I've ignored but watching this last episode, I'm keen again. I might want to do this. I want a life changing experience. I've been through 5 months of hell and really, could this be any worse? I'm going to come out of "now" so strong so by next summer, I'll be ready for this shit! raaagh! I can kill pigs with my bare hands!



Do it Mrs Miggins. It will be amazing.  I would love to do it myself as spent plenty of time in jungles but I have some serious issues with snakes and other shit.


----------



## Voley (Jun 12, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I've just watched the final episode "Surviving The Island" and am inspired again by the whole thing. OK we have all sat there on our sofas and in our beds ciriticising their decisions and actions - which really were all in the TV edit rather than the experience that the people actually had.
> 
> When I came to the end of the series, I applied for the next series because I felt so uplifted and inspired by what they achieved. OK there were staged incidents but for fuck's sake - they did survive pretty fucking well. You really cannot expect people from ordinary lives in the UK with zero hunting/fishing skills to achieve this level of survival in safety without some help when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Anyway I am now being plagued with emails from Bear Grylls to complete my application which I've ignored but watching this last episode, I'm keen again. I might want to do this. I want a life changing experience. I've been through 5 months of hell and really, could this be any worse? I'm going to come out of "now" so strong so by next summer, I'll be ready for this shit! raaagh! I can kill pigs with my bare hands!



Oh I really hope you get on. That'll be brilliant.


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2016)

It's back and one of the blokes is already crying. Haven't even got off the first beach yet.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2016)

hey lets all rink this stagnant pond water - what could possibly go wrong? feeling a bit ill afterwards.. you neeed to drink more of it... 


shame cos the women up to that point had their shit together much more than the blokes did


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2016)

The guy who broke down in tears, I've had had more sympathy for him if he didn't manage to start the fire, and off the back of that undertake the role of billy big bollocks and try to have a punch up.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2016)

Think I will give this one a miss.
Who is betting there is a tame Cayman to eat at some point in the proceedings.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 29, 2016)

Just watching the last episodes of "Survive" and there's a big ho hah about how to measure the depth of the water below a waterfall to see if it's deep enough to jump into.Hello it's a waterfall that's been there thousands or possibly millions of years,guess what water under waterfalls is deep.Quick look around to make sure there are no recent rockfalls that could have filled the hole then jump.Not to mention the TV company isn't going to let you jump if there's a chance you'll break your back.Wankers,drink may have been taken,I'm critiquing outdoor tv shows  .


----------



## oddworld (Mar 29, 2016)

Pingu said:


> hey lets all rink this stagnant pond water - what could possibly go wrong? feeling a bit ill afterwards.. you neeed to drink more of it...
> 
> 
> shame cos the women up to that point had their shit together much more than the blokes did



I was shouting at the TV,  how can they have not realised as soon as she said eggy I shouted it's stagnant! Isn't there a doctor among them?! 
It will be interesting to see how the woman and men get on when they meet up. They've not been on the same island before have they?


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

mmm...

I have just been watching these series, I don't have a TV I have watched them on _On Demand_ Back to Back, Binge Watching just in time to find out a new series was starting. Yippee!

The first series Ryan came out as the Star.

I think Vic came out as the Star in the second series.

The second series was designed to prove that Women are better than Men I think, but it didn't turn out like that, despite Bear Gryll's summation at the end and I suspect, some help, (those piglets weren't wild and they turned up conveniently).

I think part of the fun I think of these programs is like _Survivors_ program in the 70's, the "What would I do in the same circumstances?" thought.

The third series I think is again designed to show Women are Superior, the women conveniently left on a beach closest to the "Most habitable Beaches on the Island", and the blokes drop off with "A near verticle cliff" that took them all day to climb, despite that they still managed to build a sleeping platform, did anyone notice that? And they did the same the next night.

I understand something like over 135,000 people applied for this series, and this was the most interesting people they could find?  Erika Roe- Good,	War Veteran, Hannah -Good, the rest don't impress, especially the Cockney sweary woman.  we need another Lauren! A leader and eye-candy combined. :0)

I would love to do this.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

oddworld said:


> I was shouting at the TV,  how can they have not realised as soon as she said eggy I shouted it's stagnant! Isn't there a doctor among them?!
> It will be interesting to see how the woman and men get on when they meet up. They've not been on the same island before have they?


I would have made the same mistake, I don't even know what stagnant water is, I thought it meant it wasn't moving.


----------



## Enviro (Mar 30, 2016)

Water which doesn't move isn't being oxygenated and will stagnate.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

Enviro said:


> Water which doesn't move isn't being oxygenated undrinkable?




Does that make it is poisonous? Undrinkable?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 30, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> mmm...
> 
> I have just been watching these series, I don't have a TV I have watched them on _On Demand_ Back to Back, Binge Watching just in time to find out a new series was starting. Yippee!
> 
> ...



What is "eye-candy"?


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

Libertad said:


> What is "eye-candy"?


Something beautiful to look at.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2016)

Libertad said:


> What is "eye-candy"?


----------



## peterkro (Mar 30, 2016)

Alienskin,Eyecandy:
Eye Candy - Alien Skin Software


----------



## oddworld (Mar 30, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> Does that make it is poisonous? Undrinkable?



Yes as bacteria can then breed and perfect place to grow!


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

I am a bit puzzled by some of the contestants on these programs sometimes. If I was going to go on these islands, I would watch every survival program going, watch them on Youtube, study every fire making technique video, watch the how to build a shelter videos, how to filter water etc. etc.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2016)

or at least watch the last series


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

Exactly!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2016)

There's a doctor among the men, I would have thought they'd have one in the women too. At least then they might have figured out the water was what made them all sick. Although I suppose they're combining the groups after only a day or two.

I would love to do something survival-y like this and get all covered in dirt and make fire, but my annoying arachnoid phobia would preclude me. I don't think there are any environments that aren't covered in the fuckers. Maybe Antarctica.


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2016)

There is a doctor in the women's group.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2016)

who the fuck drinks standing water? Cats know not to do that ffs


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2016)

tommers said:


> There is a doctor in the women's group.


Oh.
I am nothing if not observant.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2016)

So an actual medical doctor from medical school and armed with the mighty hippocratic oath let people drink standing water?  I shall have to watch this now. Standing water. Thats 90% fly shit.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 31, 2016)

tommers said:


> There is a doctor in the women's group.


And she is the one that found the water and said it was fine to drink and then dished it out to everyone!


----------



## susie12 (Mar 31, 2016)

And then told them to drink more of it!  Doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 31, 2016)

I wonder if she will be "Struck-off"? ¦oD


----------



## Fingers (Mar 31, 2016)

That was rather painful to watch. There is some serious shitting going on there and they are just making it worse. My survival techniques are, if it looks like shit and tastes like shit, do not eat/drink it.

The lads seemed to be getting by just fine on collecting rain water rather than drink stagnant shit that snakes and tropical badgers have shat in.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Mar 31, 2016)

They found a good source of water, even had  a piss and a swim/bathed in it.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> They found a good source of water, even had  a piss and a swim/bathed in it.


Yeah that was... concerning.


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> And she is the one that found the water and said it was fine to drink and then dished it out to everyone!




Haha, yeah I forgot that she was the one who tasted it.  "Tastes a little bit of salt, should be alright.   Oh yeah and it's stagnant.  We'll boil it."

I think she was just so desperate to find water that they ignored the warning signs.


----------



## oddworld (Apr 1, 2016)

They must get some basic training from bear beforehand I would have thought. The average Joe couldn't make fire or know how to build a successful shelter without surely. I wouldn't have a clue apart from the eggy water


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> And she is the one that found the water and said it was fine to drink and then dished it out to everyone!


and the mugs all did that 'doctor knows best' thing and went allong with it


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 1, 2016)

tommers said:


> Haha, yeah I forgot that she was the one who tasted it.  "Tastes a little bit of salt, should be alright.   Oh yeah and it's stagnant.  We'll boil it."
> 
> I think she was just so desperate to find water that they ignored the warning signs.


Exactly, i think I would have been just as stupid, believing boiling would cure EVERYTHING, until I read the stuff on here. So desperation and wishful thinking, that Lagoon would have solved a lot of problems, she self-deceived herself into believing the water is drinkable.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> and the mugs all did that 'doctor knows best' thing and went allong with it


I think I would have done the same thinking,  -"she's the expert!"
I have just doubled-checkd, and it is definitely her that finds the water and tastes it and says it be fine, then next day, dispenses it /forces it onto the people she has already made sick by making them drink it, topping up their mugs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> I think I would have done the same thinking she was the expert.


Doctor knows best. I wouldn't have drunk it. I might not have phd but I know you don't drink standing water. Interesting insight into how the social capital of Doctor role can over ride basic instincts and knowledge. You wouldn't trust her AFTER the water incident but before it the Doctor quals are convincing enough that you obey the ideas. Cos you are mad thirsty anyway and the doc wouldn't talk bollocks over health issues would they? would they?

erg I'm sick from dirty water now doc. You bastard


----------



## Libertad (Apr 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Doctor knows best. I wouldn't have drunk it. I might not have phd but I know you don't drink standing water. Interesting insight into how the social capital of Doctor role can over ride basic instincts and knowledge. You wouldn't trust her AFTER the water incident but before it the Doctor quals are convincing enough that you obey the ideas. Cos you are mad thirsty anyway and the doc wouldn't talk bollocks over health issues would they? would they?
> 
> erg I'm sick from dirty water now doc. You bastard



I'm surprised that Erika Roe, a farmer and woman of the land, drank that shit. As you say dottie the social capital model carries a lot of clout in these situations even overriding common sense and the natural gag reflex. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2016)

I think I might've ummed and aahed for a second once I'd heard it was boiled. Boiling it makes it OK, right? One look at its colour would have changed my mind though. You only had to look at it to know it would make you ill.

Having said that I've woken up with raging hangover thirst in India with no bottled water handy and gone straight for the tap so I'm not exactly one to talk.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2016)

It'll be fine, just needs something to add a bit of flavour


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 3, 2016)

I hoped they'd spend more time establishing separate camps before discovering each other.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 5, 2016)

Insurance salesman is somewhat irritating.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 5, 2016)

Losing Hannah is going to be a Big Loss, I think the Rules mean that's she can't come back even when she is better. Poor Girl.

Surprised how delighted the girls were at the arrival of the Blokes and then how quickly they went into Helpless Girly mode and letting/getting the Men to do all the Work. I think the way it went in the last series with the Women was exactly the way I thought it would. They would struggle to begin with but then come thru and do well in the end. Killing  animals would be no problem for them as I had seen in other programs in the Past. Perhaps Women are clever, lazy people.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 5, 2016)

Cribynkle said:


> Insurance salesman is somewhat irritating.


Very.

He is going to wind-up everybody. He is all talk and bluster; comes up with a big military Plan to build everybody Beds, fails to even build even one single one.


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 5, 2016)

At least the insurance bloke had a go with the beds, even if he did cock it up completely.

The funniest person there seems to be Riz, who is coming across as loud and useless.  So far he's prevented the blokes from exploring on the first afternoon by having a prolonged blubfest. He then kept everyone awake that night with his snoring. The next day he tried to start a fight with the insurance bloke who quite rightly knew the then current camp location was no good. Last night he (Riz) set off with three or four others to look for food but changed his mind and left them to it because it was too dangerous.

A shame Hannah has left. She was awesome.

Nice to see Erica Roe after all these years too.


----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2016)

Felt sorry for Hannah - scary how a thunderstorm could trigger a thing like that. They'll miss her, I think. She really had her shit together and was good at getting the blokes to do something worthwhile.

Top comic timing marks to the bloke who went on at some length about how women aren't physically equipped for a thing like this then, oh look, we've just bumped into a load of women.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 6, 2016)

Voley said:


> Felt sorry for Hannah - scary how a thunderstorm could trigger a thing like that. They'll miss her, I think. She really had her shit together and was good at getting the blokes to do something worthwhile.
> 
> Top comic timing marks to the bloke who went on at some length about how women aren't physically equipped for a thing like this then, oh look, we've just bumped into a load of women.



Yeah, also liked how when they were going to get water they were saying "We're going to have to help Erica, there's no way she'll be able to carry the full jerry can..." and then she seemed to cope best carrying the full jerry can with it on her head. Seemed like Ris started copying her carry style towards the end of the trip!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 6, 2016)

oddworld said:


> They must get some basic training from bear beforehand I would have thought. The average Joe couldn't make fire or know how to build a successful shelter without surely. I wouldn't have a clue apart from the eggy water


I think they all go on a survival training course before the program is filmed, to teach them how to make fire, use a machete without cutting their own hand off, how to make nooses to catch animals, that sort of thing.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 7, 2016)

Enviro said:


> Yeah, also liked how when they were going to get water they were saying "We're going to have to help Erica, there's no way she'll be able to carry the full jerry can..." and then she seemed to cope best carrying the full jerry can with it on her head. Seemed like Ris started copying her carry style towards the end of the trip!


She is a Farmer though, she does things like that/this every day, whereas the Office Boys probably have never done anything that physical in their whole lives!


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 7, 2016)

Cribynkle said:


> Insurance salesman is somewhat irritating.


and he's got terrible posture as well.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 7, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> ... whereas the Office Boys probably have never done anything that physical in their whole lives!



Shouldn't have been so bloody presumptuous then, should they?!


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 7, 2016)

Lol.
There is a clip of her (Erica Roe) cutting wood with a maul (ax-like thing) and another of her driving a tractor; she's a farmer, she is used to this sort of thing, she has been doing it ALL her life, she loves it, she is going to walk it.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, shame insurance guy and matey boys seem to be quite sexist about the whole thing - if they were more open minded they might learn a thing or two.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2016)

Enviro said:


> Yeah, shame insurance guy and matey boys seem to be quite sexist about the whole thing - if they were more open minded they might learn a thing or two.



Insurance guy just seems to be a prick generally....

I watched the second one last night, and him giving it large when that farmer woman wanted to go fishing, and he said beds were more important.

Then she came back from fishing and made herself a bed before he'd even completed one.

I did feel sorry for the woman who left because of the phantom limb pain, she'd have kept them all in line, I bet the group will tear itself apart slowly and about 3 or 4 more will leave.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 7, 2016)

And that guys got a really fucking annoying voice.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 7, 2016)

and bad posture.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 7, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Insurance guy just seems to be a prick generally....
> 
> I watched the second one last night, and him giving it large when that farmer woman wanted to go fishing, and he said beds were more important.
> 
> ...


I think I would had made sure I knew how to make a bed before I went to the Island, it might be cheating a bit, but having seen how badly bitten and miserable they get I would be determined to get that bed-making knowledge before hand, it would scare me not knowing how to, and face sleeping on the Beach sand getting bit to fuck by all the Sand flies. In fact, I am going to learn today, just in case I get stranded on a Desert island!


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 7, 2016)

Enviro said:


> Yeah, shame insurance guy, and matey boys seem to be quite sexist about the whole thing - if they were more open-minded they might learn a thing or two.


Surely he is trying to shore-up his own Masculinity?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> I think I would had made sure I knew how to make a bed before I went to the Island, it might be cheating a bit, but having seen how badly bitten and miserable they get I would be determined to get that bed-making knowledge before hand, it would scare me not knowing that and facing sleeping on the Beach sand getting bit to fuck by all the Sand flies. In fact, I am going to learn today, just in case I get stranded on a Desert island!



Its pretty obvious isn't it......The three main things that need establishing in the first couple of days is water, fire, shelter, in that order, but I guess rationale goes out the window when you're dumped there with fuck all, and a man child who wants to spend the whole day weeping that he hasn't got wifi.

I like to think I'd be good at something like this, but I bet I'd be shit..... Id also want to do it somewhere without the fuck ton of biting animals.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 7, 2016)

how to make a bed and shelter - YouTube


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 7, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> I think I would had made sure I knew how to make a bed before I went to the Island, it might be cheating a bit, but having seen how badly bitten and miserable they get I would be determined to get that bed-making knowledge before hand, it would scare me not knowing how to, and face sleeping on the Beach sand getting bit to fuck by all the Sand flies. In fact, I am going to learn today, just in case I get stranded on a Desert island!


I don't think they'd be interested in having you on, in that case.
They want the more deluded sort that have watched Predator a few times, and think they'll be a natural at it.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> I don't think they'd be interested in having you on, in that case.
> They want the more deluded sort that have watched Predator a few times, and think they'll be a natural at it.



Did you watch the American one? Some bloke was giving it all the talk on the way there. Day 2 or 3 he had a breakdown and held a knife to his own throat, until they took him off the island.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 7, 2016)

Love this shit. Load of nonsense but fairly entertaining.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 7, 2016)

Another great shit series I am into at the moment is banged up abroad. Just brilliant at times


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 7, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Did you watch the American one? Some bloke was giving it all the talk on the way there. Day 2 or 3 he had a breakdown and held a knife to his own throat, until they took him off the island.



Cackling 

Its a great place for pride before a fall. Id be keeping a very low humble profile out there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 7, 2016)

One good thong about it is the photography. Gives an insight into a place like that.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 8, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> I don't think they'd be interested in having you on, in that case.
> They want the more deluded sort that have watched Predator a few times, and think they'll be a natural at it.


I wouldn't tell them!


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 8, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Did you watch the American one? Some bloke was giving it all the talk on the way there. Day 2 or 3 he had a breakdown and held a knife to his own throat, until they took him off the island.


Lol, gotta watch that one!


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 8, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Insurance guy just seems to be a prick generally....
> 
> I watched the second one last night, and him giving it large when that farmer woman wanted to go fishing, and he said beds were more important.
> 
> ...



Despite how capable she was she seemed very vulnerable and also hard on herself from the interviews, having been battling PTSD for years, I don't think it was very responsible of them to put her on a tropical island with guaranteed thunderstorms and no shelter. I really hope it hasn't put her recovery back further


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cribynkle said:


> Despite how capable she was she seemed very vulnerable and also hard on herself from the interviews, having been battling PTSD for years, I don't think it was very responsible of them to put her on a tropical island with guaranteed thunderstorms and no shelter. I really hope it hasn't put her recovery back further



At the end of the day, if she didn't face things like that, she'd never prove her recovery to herself..... I don't think its irresponsible of them in anyway, she's a fully grown Woman, who really has battled the odds, and applied for the challenge.

I think its a shame she left, whilst I can't imagine the pain, I also don't think the rest of the group seemed that brilliant when it was clear she was scared. That said, its difficult when you don't know people that well, and I'm not sure whether its a case of them not offering, or her not wanting.

Being seen to be strong is all well and good, but its a facade that breaks unless you're prepared to ask people for help occasionally.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 8, 2016)

sim667 said:


> At the end of the day, if she didn't face things like that, she'd never prove her recovery to herself..... I don't think its irresponsible of them in anyway, she's a fully grown Woman, who really has battled the odds, and applied for the challenge.
> 
> I think its a shame she left, whilst I can't imagine the pain, I also don't think the rest of the group seemed that brilliant when it was clear she was scared. That said, its difficult when you don't know people that well, and I'm not sure whether its a case of them not offering, or her not wanting.
> 
> Being seen to be strong is all well and good, but its a facade that breaks unless you're prepared to ask people for help occasionally.



It just seemed like a massive setback for her to me but yes, you're right she needs to challenge herself. It worried me how she'd react to not being able to stay on the island after saying in her interviews that she wanted to do it to prove herself (massive paraphrasing) 

Dr Alice especially seemed a bit rubbish. Unless she believes in the power of placebos, suggesting painkillers for phantom limb pain doesn't seem very helpful at all.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 8, 2016)

We should all believe in the power of placebo - it's very powerful.

Though agree that it may not have been helpful in that scenario.


----------



## Voley (Apr 8, 2016)

Cribynkle said:


> suggesting painkillers for phantom limb pain doesn't seem very helpful at all.


I wondered about that so looked it up - apparently painkillers can help.



> Medications such as *pain-relievers*, neuroleptics, anticonvulsants, antidepressants, beta-blockers, and sodium channel blockers.


Although that's bottom of the list of remedies so it looks like there are other ways of dealing with it such as heat application etc that they wouldn't have been able to do on the island. 

I got the impression that she'd lost her leg a while back, though, so it looks like something she'll have to endure for a long time.



> Phantom limb sensations usually will disappear or decrease over time; when phantom limb pain continues for more than six months, however, the prognosis for improvement is poor.


Fucking rough.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 8, 2016)

Voley said:


> I wondered about that so looked it up - apparently painkillers can help.
> 
> 
> Although that's bottom of the list of remedies so it looks like there are other ways of dealing with it such as heat application etc that they wouldn't have been able to do on the island.
> ...


 Awful for her, I knew that amputees could sometimes feel their missing limbs but hadn't realised they could be in so much pain


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 8, 2016)

God that sounds horrifying


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cribynkle said:


> Awful for her, I knew that amputees could sometimes feel their missing limbs but hadn't realised they could be in so much pain


I think the pain occurs as though the wounded limb is still there.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 9, 2016)

Cribynkle said:


> Dr Alice especially seemed a bit rubbish. Unless she believes in the power of placebos, suggesting painkillers for phantom limb pain doesn't seem very helpful at all.



I got the impression she's quite an inexperienced doctor.

I guess phantom limb pain probably isn't covered in great detail in training either


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 9, 2016)

If you go to see a GP they just Google it anyway. She doesn't have there internet so...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 11, 2016)

Big load of old shark that was. It was not Jaws or owt but will keep them going for a couple of days


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks like they get some birds next week anyway.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 12, 2016)

Not impressed with Rob, anybody who has been out to Sea as an Adult knows how dangerous the Sea is, how powerful it is. I have had my experiences with the Sea and have learnt my lesson. He's 37, an experienced wildlife cameraman, he should know better.



Fetching the Water: why don't they get something floaty, a log, a bouy or something and put the cans and bottles on that? Walk it around in the Sea, let the Sea take the weight? I've done that before.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 12, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Big load of old shark that was. It was not Jaws or owt but will keep them going for a couple of days


I was just looking at a shark just yesterday on a fish stall wondering how you eat/cook it . Now I know, don't look that difficult, a few steaks and you are away.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 12, 2016)

Riz, Wiz or whatever his name was has gone, did anyone notice?


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 12, 2016)

You're right about the insurance bloke's posture. He's a walking right angle.

Riz leaving wasn't a surprise. He was loud and useless. Shawney can take over that role.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 12, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> Not impressed with Rob, anybody who has been out to Sea as an Adult knows how dangerous the Sea is, how powerful it is. I have had my experiences with the Sea and have learnt my lesson. He's 37, an experienced wildlife cameraman, he should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> Fetching the Water: why don't they get something floaty, a log, a bouy or something and put the cans and bottles on that? Walk it around in the Sea, let the Sea take the weight? I've done that before.


Think you just answered your own question


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 12, 2016)

How so? You only go shoulder or waist deep, not a 100 metres out, you walk not swim.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 12, 2016)

I would rather trek across a beach carrying something heavy than look after it while navigating slippery rocks.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 12, 2016)

so would I.


That's why I suggest floating it, the land under the Sea is sandy. Put the water on something that floats and pull or push it around, like they used to do with horses to barges, it is just a lazy way to do it. Note they put the camera on a something floating when they do the shark collecting filming bit, it is just the same.

ed2a:
In fact, this is exactly what the Women do the last series (series 2 episode 11 32 min) they find a great big fuck-off bit of polystyrene and use it as a boat they get all the water plus 3 girls on it float it paddle it back to camp.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 14, 2016)

If you think 10 hours or 14 hours is a long time to start a fire try *more than 10 days! *

I have just been watching the French version of this, they seem to be a Year behind us, they doing the two Islands thing, Men, and Women on separate islands. So far it has taken the Men over 10 days to start a fire, in the end, they had use lenses from the camera equipment to start a fire, they did manage to start one fire once and then promptly smothered it out by piling on too many sticks and fresh green leaves all at once and they were big sticks at that. They haven't caught any fish yet despite the fact they have a massive fuck-off big net next to them when they sunbathe, or caught any animals yet, they live off of crabs and molluscs, and they also have managed to destroy one of the knives by someone  leaving in the fire and melting the plastic handle off! I am just watching he women now, the French series seems to have just started just like our own and is currently running.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

I got a bit panicked when they all went in the sea with the net and it got a bit hairy - many years ago I lost a good friend, he drowned in fucking Cromer of all places, I haven't been in the sea since and it scares/panics me to watch people out in the sea


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 14, 2016)

I know that feeling, I nearly drowned once in South Africa, I was silly boy, also was surprised by how strong rip currents are and currents in general are, really taught me a lesson.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> I know that feeling, I nearly drowned once in South Africa, I was silly boy, also was surprised by how strong rip currents are and currents in general are, really taught me a lesson.



Aye, my friend was a very strong swimmer and swam in the sea in that same place regularly, so was aware of the usual tides and currents - it just went badly wrong for him that one time.  He was only in his 30s, it was devastating for everyone who was friends with him, and his poor mum at his funeral...


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 14, 2016)

I am surprised that these islands aren't covered in fruit.

If I was one of the locals I would use these islands as my Gardens, any fruit I ate, I would collect the seed, dates, lychees mangoes, oranges, papaya, etc., anything! I would collect the seeds and then when I went the island on a Hunting Party, I would also plant out seeds as well. Hopefully, some of them would grow into full-grown beautiful fruit bearing trees. A lot of hit-and-miss, but worth it in the end.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

Mango trees take between 3-8 years to mature to the point where they can bear fruit... not quite sure what you are trying to say really.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 14, 2016)

I talking about if I was one of the locals. I know that sometimes these people use these islands as their "Gardens".

E2a: I collected all my dates seeds/stones one Christmas, and planted them in make-shift pots and make-shift propagator, and much to my surprised they all sprouted! Didn't last long in my kitchen and didn't have the room to grow them properly. Did the same the with an avocado seed once and much to my amazement it grew too! I had it as a little tree for a few years until it got too big! Seeds are designed to grow, I would love an opportunity to grow them properly.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> I talking about if I was one of the locals. I know that sometimes people use these islands as their "Gardens".



I just hope that we're not sticking a load of people into their gardens to fuck them up for the sake of our televisual amusement.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 14, 2016)

Trees tend to produce food in abundance, too much! plenty for everyone and the season has to be right and there is no way they would be filming without permission. It is a very low maintenance way of "farming".


----------



## peterkro (Apr 14, 2016)

Are the locations of the series known,I have a reasonable knowledge of the Pacific and am finding it hard to pin down a location.( it's even hard to make a guess at a wild stab I'd say somewhere near Central America)


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 14, 2016)

Definitely Spanish speaking.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm not sure much fruit as we know it grows in abundance in the wild. Wild versions of say pear trees produce tiny, hard, not to tasty but still edible things. They do find fruit but I think it's grow to expect a cornucopia of delicious pickings in the wild. I hope they do not introduce non native plants for the purpose of the show. Not sure about the pigs either? Are they introduced?


----------



## Libertad (Apr 14, 2016)

Callie said:


> Not sure about the pigs either? Are they introduced?



Pigs might not fly but they can swim.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 14, 2016)

Re the drowning thing,I watch very odd TV programs like Bondi rescue and Piha rescue.One is a beach in Sydney where people drown from time to time,although pretty safe in the general meaning of the term,shark nets pretty good life guards and helicopter cover,20,000 people not uncommon,backpackers rip aside fairly safe.Piha on the other hand a few hundred a busy day,everyone knows don't go near Lion rock (except the tourists)and it is dangerous (I tried to warn Mrs Miggins without freaking her out) that beach is fucking dangerous,kiwis learn from when they are toddlers if the sea is breaking around you you dive under don't stand up and let several tons of water spear you into the ocean floor.This guy for example:

Fit lawyer dies after freak accident - National - NZ Herald News
Dive under a wave don't let it wash over you.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 14, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'm not sure much fruit as we know it grows in abundance in the wild. Wild versions of say pear trees produce tiny, hard, not to tasty but still edible things. They do find fruit but I think it's grow to expect a cornucopia of delicious pickings in the wild. I hope they do not introduce non native plants for the purpose of the show. Not sure about the pigs either? Are they introduced?


Tropical fruit is naturally Big and abundant, the fruit we grow here, like pears, is sort of artificial, not grown from seed, grown on root-stock, selected over hundreds or perhaps, thousands of years, it is weak and needs us to grow and look after it, tropical fruit is not really like that, it is, as I say, naturally Big this is how it grows in the wild.

They are not going to introduce non-native plants for the sake of the program, it was just a tangent I went off on. But in the last series they came across a couple of edible tree things, ie. limes, and almonds, I don't know if they are native.

The Pigs are definitely put there for the purpose of the program I am sure, they are too tame!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 18, 2016)

What a cock that Doctor Dan guy is. Takes them all out on a trek so he can show off how capable he is at jumping around on the rocks; manages to get someone so badly injured they need a helicopter.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 18, 2016)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What a cock that Doctor Dan guy is. Takes them all out on a trek so he can show off how capable he is at jumping around on the rocks; manages to get someone so badly injured they need a helicopter.


Was that the guy who fell down the cliff?
They are promoting that on twitter as a reason to tune in!
Is it their Archers, Rob being stabbed, moment?


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 18, 2016)

Bear Grylls is beginning to get on my tits as well. He's not even a real bear is he?


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 19, 2016)

That Erica was turning into an Old bag. If she's was not the centre of attention and the Leader she threw a tantrum, but it gets worse, silly Paddy has fallen of the cliff. we won't know what happened until next week!

I don't blame Dan, if he had gone on his own, or with just another Man, I think he would have made it easy, he didn't realise or anticipate how difficult it would be for the others. It was lucky the right Doctor was there.

Simon is looking a lot better now, now he has lost a lot of weight and got a bit of a Tan, but he still needs to do loads of Balance-board work to sort his posture out.

That was hard to watch actually, anticipating that fall!


----------



## 2hats (Apr 19, 2016)

peterkro said:


> Are the locations of the series known,I have a reasonable knowledge of the Pacific and am finding it hard to pin down a location.( it's even hard to make a guess at a wild stab I'd say somewhere near Central America)


Pearl Islands few km south of Panama City.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 19, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> That Erica was turning into an Old bag. If she's was not the centre of attention and the Leader she threw a tantrum, but it gets worse, silly Paddy has fallen of the cliff. we won't know what happened until next week!
> 
> I don't blame Dan, if he had gone on his own, or with just another Man, I think he would have made it easy, he didn't realise or anticipate how difficult it would be for the others. It was lucky the right Doctor was there.
> 
> ...


So much wrong.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 19, 2016)

Lol/ Why ? ?;o)


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 20, 2016)

Just been watching the french version again, I notice that women had a magnifying glass to start the fire, my French isn't good enough to know if they snuck that in or were allowed to bring it, or the Producers gave it to them. Also one of the women has fixed up  Hammock, she had some sort of over-sized scarf or something, looked it up they are actually very easy to put up. very easy. You learn new things every day.
_

(Goes to thoroughly research how to make a hammock)_.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 28, 2016)

As the Great Kevin McCloud said, "There's no such Place as Paradise, not with Mosquitoes around".


----------



## Twattor (Apr 29, 2016)

I loved the first series with the inept blokes. Obviously people then got excited because having blokes only was inherently sexist, so they made another season. I loved the second season, and the way the two islands dealt with things in their own way but still got by. Still the twitterati raged. So they've made a third season this time with blokes and girls thus combining big brother with I'm a celebrity (but without celebrities, although the same could probably be argued with the C4 programme). I find this deeply disappointing. Has it descended to nothing more than anorexic voyeurism.


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 29, 2016)

Definitely not as good, but is that because of the personalities or the set-up, I don't know?


----------



## TyphonBlue (Apr 29, 2016)

it doesn't help that a lot of them are so similar to each other, Ben Elliot, Rob, Zoe and Sarah so similar I can't remember them apart,Alice isn't much different from them either and Shaney is sort of the same but with black hair same age group and same type.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 29, 2016)

the real question though is who will bone who first?


----------



## TyphonBlue (May 3, 2016)

Well that came to its dreary end.


But check out the American one it's good. The Island USA with Bear Grylls ¦;0)


----------



## Libertad (May 4, 2016)

In last night's season wrap up there was no discussion of the women's group doctor's monumental fuck up wrt the water. Why was that I wonder?


----------



## Enviro (May 4, 2016)

Fear of being struck off?


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2016)

Libertad said:


> In last night's season wrap up there was no discussion of the women's group doctor's monumental fuck up wrt the water. Why was that I wonder?



That water would have been usable, they just needed to stick it up their arse instead of drinking it.


----------



## peterkro (May 4, 2016)

TyphonBlue said:


> Well that came to its dreary end.
> 
> 
> But check out the American one it's good. The Island USA with Bear Grylls ¦;0)


It is good such a bunch of pricks is seldom seen together on one program.I especially like the retired police chief what a bastard.


----------



## TyphonBlue (May 4, 2016)

peterkro said:


> It is good such a bunch of pricks is seldom seen together on one program.I especially like the retired police chief what a bastard.


Come on, initially they do wonderful they find water, kill some food, start a fire, cook the food, and find the main beach before they are even half way through the first episode.
The bit where the Guy talk about his Daughter's Funeral, was really very emotional and up-setting, I had tears, it up-set me.


----------



## TyphonBlue (May 7, 2016)

I have noticed that the French and American versions are better filmed, and also it seems, they are using the same islands, that boat wreck has come in the French male island version along with the same debris, that great big piece of insulation board that the girls used for a boat on their last day has turned up and someone in the French version is using it as a mattress. Also the Americans and the french seem to be getting the better of it when it comes to the weather, the British episodes are filmed during the Rainy Season, the French and American ones aren't.

I have also noticed watching these things in a Binge session is a much more satisfying experience than weekly installments.


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2016)

What happened to the guy that fell off the cliff?

Tis the only bit I have seen.


----------



## Callie (May 7, 2016)

weltweit said:


> What happened to the guy that fell off the cliff?
> 
> Tis the only bit I have seen.


he got eaten by exotic crabs


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2016)

Callie said:


> he got eaten by exotic crabs


Was he so incapacitated he couldn't get away?


----------



## Hoss (May 7, 2016)

Callie said:


> he got eaten by exotic crabs



That was awful. The worst bit. 

Not sure I'll watch it again


----------



## TyphonBlue (May 7, 2016)

The crabs ate Patrick and then the rest of the fellas ate the crabs, his dead body acted as bait and made sure the crabs were nice and fat.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2016)

Sod the lot of you!

I don't care what happened to the guy who fell down the cliff!

Do you hear?

I just don't care!


----------



## Voley (May 8, 2016)

weltweit said:
			
		

> Sod the lot of you!
> 
> I don't care what happened to the guy who fell down the cliff!
> 
> ...



 He got airlifted off and was OK.


----------



## TyphonBlue (May 8, 2016)

He got air-lifted, i think he was mostly winded and bruised, he met the others when they got off the boat at the hotel island at the end.


----------



## TyphonBlue (May 22, 2016)

The French version on Youtube:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2016)

Casual Observer said:


> He's not even a real bear is he?


 
He's had his grizzly moments


----------



## oddworld (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone watching The Celebrity Island?
Quite enjoying Dom Joley......


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2016)

oddworld said:


> Anyone watching The Celebrity Island?
> Quite enjoying Dom Joley......


I had no idea this was on. Thanks for that, will catch up this evening.


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2016)

Just watched the first half hour. All slebs seem as endearingly hopeless as you'd hope.


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2016)

I've only heard of two of them, both the comedians. Vaguely aware of that bloke from the hotel, possibly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm not watching a celebtity one unless they have to endure voted by the public torments like on get me out of here


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not watching a celebtity one unless they have to endure voted by the public torments like on get me out of here


One gets fishing hooked.
Which is fun.


----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2016)

oddworld said:


> Quite enjoying Dom Joley......


He seems quite good at keeping their spirits up by arseing about. I can see why they made him the leader.

Bloke off Made In Chelsea throws himself into it, surprisingly. Usually ends up in tears, admittedly, but he's usually leading the expeditions to find water etc. Enjoying this as ever. It's one of my favourite totally pointless TV programmes.

Bear Grylls has done some excellent Stating The Fucking Obvious already and I'm only one episode in.


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2016)

Dom Joly continues to amuse 'leading' by sleeping a lot. Next weeks looks promising with the hotel bloke going full dictator.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm only watching it to see Karen Danczuk (?) come a nasty and unphotogenic cropper of epicly embarassing proportions. Uncontrollable bowel movements would work.


----------



## Looby (Oct 1, 2016)

Voley said:


> I've only heard of two of them, both the comedians. Vaguely aware of that bloke from the hotel, possibly.


I fucking hate that hotel bloke, he's such a dick. Even thinking about him is making me a little bit angry. 

Ollie is brilliant. Completely useless in many ways but just so chirpy and lovely. [emoji4]

I couldn't really watch the fishhook thing, I just heard the screaming. [emoji15]


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2016)

Looby said:


> I fucking hate that hotel bloke, he's such a dick. Even thinking about him is making me a little bit angry.


Endearing isn't he? Particularly when he said he'd like to clone himself and sack all his staff. A real charmer.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2017)

...And apparently that island is Brexit Britain


----------



## D'wards (Apr 3, 2018)

Ooh the new series is Toffs Vs The Scum.

This should be interesting


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 3, 2018)

Omg that was ugly! I thought they would split shortly after they met.


----------



## Voley (Apr 3, 2018)

"Class War With Bear Grylls." Sounds promising. Will check it out this evening, ta.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 3, 2018)

"Northern dole bus." This'll go well.


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2018)

Bloody hell, didn't take long for the poshoes true colours to shine through did it?

''We could send them food parcels.'' ''These aren't my sort of people.''

And the cold shoulder they gave the others just for going up and saying hello. They'd  decided they hated them before they'd even met them.

I did like the petulance of the 'I'm a born leader' type when the working class girls got the fire going first though. He took it as some sort of personal insult.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 4, 2018)

Voley said:


> ...And the cold shoulder they gave the others just for going up and saying hello...



As the lass walked up saying hello and they didn't even turn around - that was very, very uncomfortable viewing!


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2018)

Nuts wasn't it? Normally when the two groups meet there's hugs and stuff. There's sometimes a bit of a discussion about more mouths to feed but everyone recognises that there are more people to hunt/gather. This lot immediately saw the less well-off people as a drain on their resources. I don't want to read too much into a reality TV setup but it's pretty grim all round really.

Be ace if the working class group thrive though.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 4, 2018)

These programs are all the same. Initial personality clashes and people not wanting to be told what to do. Then moving on to active people versus lazy people. 

The working class group are screwed because they have too many fat and unfit people.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2018)

not sure I can hack the Island: Class War

You've got a machete right,...


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure I can hack the Island: Class War
> 
> You've got a machete right,...


It's had proper rage from me already.  I'm actually looking forward to next week's a lot more than a sane person should.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 4, 2018)

Having watched this through my fingers from behind a cushion I have decided to swim the pacific and kill every single one of these horrible fuckers with fire

What was the recruiting brief? Find the most objectionable arseholes you can?

We are moving closer to real hunger games/lord of the flies reality TV and they all deserve it


----------



## Idaho (Apr 4, 2018)

They have to make it dramatic. Group of people having a reasonable time, some hunger and hardship, but get on with it and learn some things = boring tv.

To keep the format alive they have to go for the crassest, most objectionable mix. It's a sign that the show doesn't have that much longer to go.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2018)

Idaho said:


> They have to make it dramatic. Group of people having a reasonable time, some hunger and hardship, but get on with it and learn some things = boring tv.
> 
> To keep the format alive they have to go for the crassest, most objectionable mix. It's a sign that the show doesn't have that much longer to go.


I actually would watch a series where they got a mix of joe and jane normals from a cross section of society and then followed them building a sustainable community. (primitive communism within two weeks min, betchya).

Although it does need a Ryan anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2018)

Voley said:


> It's had proper rage from me already.  I'm actually looking forward to next week's a lot more than a sane person should.


I know I'm going to end up watching it on catch up anyway. Swiftly followed by an hours shooting people on Fallout New Vegas for catharsis


----------



## Idaho (Apr 4, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I actually would watch a series where they got a mix of joe and jane normals from a cross section of society and then followed them building a sustainable community. (primitive communism within two weeks min, betchya).
> 
> Although it does need a Ryan anyway.


In a community with limited tools and resources, and close to starvation, it would certainly be communal. The issue is always about how to distribute the economic surplus when there is one.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 4, 2018)

I saw this being advertised and after watching the last celebrity one decided I didn't want to submit myself to watching the same human failures again. Especially with the class situation thrown in.  

What I have seen you lot say doesn't make me any more enthusiastic.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 1, 2018)

Anyone watching the celeb version?
I can't believe a WHOLE PIG actually walked into their camp of its own accord, came back again, accidentally died, AND THEY STILL DIDN'T EAT IT!! This from a veggie of 15+ years. I think they all deserve to starve to death because of that. Bear Grylls will have permanent hand prints on his face from all the face palms.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 1, 2018)

is it wrong that i pissed myself laughing when the 'we mustn't kill the pig' bloke, err.. killed the pig by entrely forseeable accident?

what a massive twat.

(i have no idea who any of the _slebs_ are - i think a man with a grey beard was on men behaving badly 30 years ago, but apart from that i'm utterly ignorant of the world-wide fame of any of them...).


----------



## 2hats (Oct 1, 2018)

The Ark Fleet Ship B of “reality” TV shows.



Spoiler: Next week.



In the ongoing rebalancing of karma I’m given to understand that next week nature attempts to eat him.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 1, 2018)

I watched that and I'm not convinced the pig thing was real and not a setup.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2018)

smmudge said:


> I can't believe a WHOLE PIG actually walked into their camp of its own accord


I saw the end of the episode because other people in the house were  watching. I’m pretty sure the pig was introduced by the production team. It wasn’t native wildlife.

I won’t be watching another episode of a show in which animals are allowed to be slowly strangled by tethers. That’s pretty fucking repulsive stuff in the name of entertainment.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 1, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Anyone watching the celeb version?
> I can't believe a WHOLE PIG actually walked into their camp of its own accord, came back again, accidentally died, AND THEY STILL DIDN'T EAT IT!! This from a veggie of 15+ years. I think they all deserve to starve to death because of that. Bear Grylls will have permanent hand prints on his face from all the face palms.



I can’t get my head around this. Are they all too petrified to be seen not doing the right thing. Was that fucker so unstable he would see everyone starve and so unstable that people didn’t want to upset him

I don’t eat meat any more but i’ve been on survival exercises where you are given a rabbit or chicken to look after and i’m Fucking telling you, three days of eating nowt you would strangle a rat and eat it

Arseholes the lot of them


----------



## kebabking (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm of the view that the pig was a domestic animal, it didn't behave like any wild animal I've ever seen. noted in the voice over that 'we've ensured that there's enough food to eat..', which is code for 'we've stocked it'.

I take the view that the production crew had a duty of care to the pig by dint of having intervened in its life, _and _by dint of putting the 'survivors' somewhere they would not otherwise be.

That does not excuse the vapid idiot who actually did it. He did it, he even mentioned the potential danger of strangulation to the pig while discussing with the others when he was deciding to do it. He took an action that was entirely about his own feelings, that he knew carried dangers for the pigs, and then took no mitigating action to reduce that danger. Utter, utter cunt.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you for alerting me to this new series! I've only just started watching....they....left...their...water....behind


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 2, 2018)

kebabking said:


> I'm of the view that the pig was a domestic animal, it didn't behave like any wild animal I've ever seen. noted in the voice over that 'we've ensured that there's enough food to eat..', which is code for 'we've stocked it'.
> 
> I take the view that the production crew had a duty of care to the pig by dint of having intervened in its life, _and _by dint of putting the 'survivors' somewhere they would not otherwise be.
> 
> That does not excuse the vapid idiot who actually did it. He did it, he even mentioned the potential danger of strangulation to the pig while discussing with the others when he was deciding to do it. He took an action that was entirely about his own feelings, that he knew carried dangers for the pigs, and then took no mitigating action to reduce that danger. Utter, utter cunt.



At least he gave the pig a burial at sea.. because that doesn't make him a cunt


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 3, 2018)

paulhackett said:


> At least he gave the pig a burial at sea.. because that doesn't make him a cunt



It’s what the pig would have wanted


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2018)

Every series the pig thing is always a set up!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 3, 2018)

I still can't believe the vegan hung a pig


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 4, 2018)

I can't believe they didn't eat it but then they know they are only a few days away from food and I have my suspicions about their conditions anyway as they don't look anything like as bad as the Islanders usually do.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 4, 2018)

I think this lot are coping better than previous groups.  They built a shelter and got the fire going straight away.  Also they have actually been catching fish.  But Bear still has to put the 'will they die of starvation?' spin on it.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 4, 2018)

They also found all those papaya in that tesco carrier bag by the tree


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 4, 2018)

It's like watching the passengers from the B Ark (in Hitch-hikers Guide) on a desert island.

'B' Ark


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 4, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> I still can't believe the vegan hung a pig


pescatarian.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 9, 2018)

Shame they only figured out* at the last moment how to attract sharks, ie blood.

*they may not have worked this out

They did seem to do a lot better than previous groups, as in, looked like the risk of death was a bit lower.

I certainly wouldn't go through all that for max one hour's airtime for a few weeks.

Big Brother is on every day! And The Circle, they're just sitting around on a sofa ffs.


----------

